# Disco duro externo no funciona



## sabela (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quiero compartir un problema que tengo con mi disco duro externo
wd my book essential 500gb usb 2.0. De un dia para otro el pc dejo de reconocerlo pense que podia ser la fuente pero no, tampoco se escuchaba girar el disco solamente un click click muy muy leve, lo desarme quite el disco y lo conecte al pc al puerto sata con su alimentacion, se escucha que intenta girar y se para, intenta y se para. despues de unos segundos no se escucha nada como si al cabo de algunos intentos de arranque se moria, y la pc se cuelga  diciendome error hdd disck 1 y no arranca windows.
desde entonces tengo el disco guardado sin poder acceder al el, el modelo es:

caviar green WD5000AAVS-00ZTB0

segun estuve leyendo por ahi que pude estar relacionado con el aparcado de cabezas creo no lo se, pero no he escuchado esos ruidos espantosos de cabezales en el disco, tengo esperanzas de volverlo a recuperar, espero algun aporte saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Esta conectado al tomacorriente? a mi me ha pasado que algunos puertos USB no dan la energia suficiente para encender al disco duro.. asi que lo tienes que conectar a 2 puertos o a un tomacorriente


----------



## sabela (Jun 2, 2011)

el disco externo tiene una fuente de 12v 2A, funciona y esta conexteda.
gracias por responder.-


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 2, 2011)

Lamento decirte que es bastante probable que tu HD haya muerto definitivamente... seguramente por un golpe o cualquier cosa, ya que los HD son bastante delicados en ese aspecto.
Tengo varios HD que hacen ruidos como "clic, clic, clic" y cosas así, y no puedo acceder a ninguno.
Un saludo


----------



## sabela (Jun 3, 2011)

Lo raro es que no se me a caido ni a tenido ningun golpe, no consigo el disco con el mismo modelo aca en argentina , rosario, para probar de cambiarle la placa logica que creo que a lo mejor fuera ese el inconveniente.


----------



## supremme (Jun 3, 2011)

Si hace xlick click son las cabezas, puedes probasr metiendolo en el congelador protegiendolo de la humedad, slomismo puedes recuperar los datos, pues el frio hace que se contraiga y si esta atasacado probablemente salga


----------



## sabela (Jun 4, 2011)

Escuche ese comentario pero tengo mis miedos, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hablando del tema, alguien conoce un buen programa para revisar sectores dañados en un disco duro USB?? el famoso chkdsk de windows se me congela y se queda revisando eternamente un sector...


----------



## panama1974 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yo tengo un disco duro sata interno y salia que tenia sectores dañados , use el HDD Regenerator.v1.51  y el Flobo Hard Disk Repair pero no se cual de los 2 me trabajo bien ,eso si el disco era de 250 gigas y demoro 29 horas repararlo , eso si se escuchaba ke el procesador hacia un ruidito como de electricidad , me asuste un poco pero se reparo bien salu2.


----------



## tavitos (Jun 11, 2011)

No creo que con ningun programa puedas acceder al disco porque no se esta iniciando.
No es la logica seguro.
Si no tiene informacion importante, les comento que WD tiene garantia de 3 años en Argentina y se puede gestionar sin problemas por la pagina Web, lo llevas y a los días lo tenes en donde digas.
Si tiene informacion importante, empresa de recuperacion de datos (de las buenas, no de las que se conectan a foros para ver como se recupera) que salen unos buenos morlacos.
Suena pesimista pero no deja de ser realista.


----------

